# GET Smart Mechanic



## Richard King 2 (Jul 24, 2022)

I show this to my students.  It shows a sledge hammer mechanic and a regular smart mechanic.   It's typical and funny.


----------



## vtcnc (Jul 24, 2022)

LOL. Pretty good. I recognize some of those "sledge" mechanic techniques.


----------



## Janderso (Jul 24, 2022)

I would have predicted the guy with the suit would have been the professional based on the introduction.
That was fun!


----------

